# Erneutes Fischsterben in Baden-Württemberg



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni







*Erneutes Fischsterben in Baden-Württemberg​*
Baden-Württemberg scheint sich langsam zu einem Land der "Unfälle" und darauf folgender massiver Gewässerverschmutzungen mit großflächigen Fischsterben zu entwickeln.

Zu konzentrieren scheint sich das auf die Region Jagst/Hohenlohe/Heilbronn/Kraichgau, also die nördlichen Gebiete des Landes..

Wir berichteten ja bereits über die Vorfälle mit dem Fischsterben letztes Jahr an der Jagst wie auch dem jetzt erst erfolgten Fischsterben durch einen Gülleunfall an einem Jagstzufluss.

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=306821

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327784

Nun meldet die Heilbronner Stimme einen weiteren Unfall aus dem Kraichgau, der eine Katastrophe im Krebsbach bei Obergimpern verursachte:
http://www.stimme.de/polizei/kraichgau/Landwirt-loest-Fischsterben-im-Krebsbach-aus;art17125,3852372

Ca. 120 Kubikmeter Wasser aus einem stillgelegten Futtermitteltank, der dort (was immer das bedeuten soll) mit _ "organisch verunreinigtem Futter"_ kontaminiert worden wären, wären nach Wartungsarbeiten, bei denen _"versehentlich"_ ein Absperrhahn geöffnet worden wäre, dann über einen Überlauf zuerst in den Schlosswiesenbach und von diesem in den Krebsbach geflossen, wo über 2.400 Fische (Forellen und Kleinfische wie Groppen und Stichlinge) verendet wären, und es nach Polizeiangaben über elf Kilometer einen Totalverlust an Wassertieren gegeben hätte..

-----------------------------------------------------​
Es bleibt mir langsam ein immer unguteres Gefühl bei dieser Häufung von Unfällen in meinem direkten Einzugsgebiet. Man fängt auch zu überlegen an, was da noch alles in die Gewässer geleitet wird, was niemand mitbekommt, weil es keine direkten Folgen wie ein Fischsterben hat oder weil es genügend "verdünnt" wird.

Angler werden immer mehr reguliert und sollen gefährlich sein für die Gewässer - laut Verband sogar schädlich für Naturschutzgebiete, weswegen man da Angler nachts nicht angeln lassen will (selbst bei einer Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot) - aber was da anscheinend überall in die Gewässer kommt aus Industrie und industrieller Landwirtschaftschaft, das lässt man unter den Tisch fallen oder bekommt es gar nicht erst mit, wenn nicht direkt was passiert..

Nachdenklich......

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## JottU (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erneutes Fischsterben in Baden-Württemberg*

Instellationsarbeiten im Schweinestall durchgeführt. Im Anschluss aus Versehen ein Absperrhahn geöffnet, wonach etwa 120 Kubikmeter Wasser in einen stillgelegten Futtermitteltank floss und dort von noch darin liegendem organisch verunreinigtem Futter kontaminiert wurde. Über einen Überlauf floss das Wasser dann in den Schlosswiesenbach und von diesem in den Krebsbach.

Na klar, "aus Versehen". Eine unglückliche Verkettung der Ereignisse.
Ich denke man wollte mal eben billig entsorgen.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erneutes Fischsterben in Baden-Württemberg*

"Dummheit" schützt vor Strafe nicht!
In diesem Fall trifft das hoffentlich zu.Die Strafe sollte auch höher als die 
Entsorgungskosten sein.Nicht nur Ersatz für die "paar" Fische.

Grüße Ronni


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erneutes Fischsterben in Baden-Württemberg*

Am Ende wird da nicht viel kommen..
Auch wenig Hilfe vom Land, wie man daran sieht, wie sich das alles seit dem Unfall an der Jagst hinzieht..


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erneutes Fischsterben in Baden-Württemberg*

Interessante Neuigkeiten, scheinbar ist es nicht das erste Mal, dass da genau da mit genau dem Betrieb sowas passiert ist:
*Giftfracht sorgt für Totalverlust bei Forellen*
https://www.rnz.de/nachrichten/sins...uer-Totalverlust-bei-Forell-_arid,277641.html


----------

